# Free Photos - Public Domain



## photoftheday (May 8, 2008)

Here is a place where you can find my free photos (free artistic photos, images) - the photos posted here are free to use in any sense - as they are Public Domain http://photoftheday.net/free


----------



## photoftheday (May 12, 2008)

the new address:  http://freeartisticphotos.com


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

Wow that is very cool. I bookmarked your site and sent it to a photoshop lady . 

Just curious , what made you decide to go this route instead of uploading to a stock photo site?


----------

